# almost done with my faster cruze



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I see that you are very excited, I agree a tune is great. A ton of people are running the same general set up you have . Post some pics need a little eye candy words can only get you so far  hope to see it and welcome to the community


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree, post some pics when you're done with your visible mods.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Berkscruze1 said:


> In the last month for my 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 6 sp manual installed an exhaust from zzperformance, the downpipe back to the tip. Intake from zz performance, tial bov ( atmospheric) and did my tune from trifecta. Tomorrow I'm installing Lowering springs from eibach, new plastics for my puller to hold my gauges .. Boost n air/ fuel. Then final touches with a dyno tune.. Not to rich, not to lean... With my current mods I'm still hitting 38 mpg on back roads and over 40 on the highway.... It made it a fun car with great mpg... Anybody else do basic performance mods and notice the difference? Btw the tune in its self is the best investment...


How are you doing a dyno tune with the trifecta tune?


----------



## Berkscruze1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Place I have been going to for a while is installing a dyno and he will be messing with my car... I have the trifecta saved to my laptop and will download that and run it most of the time. Every other week when I go to the track I plan to run with the set up we figure out with playing on the dyno... We are shooting for a ummm safe enough to get there race n get home without blowing anything. He is fixing whatever For free parts n labor... As long as I help lol. Before I hear anything. Yea I know the tune from vt tuning and trifecta are proven and safe but there is always a little room for more lol. Pics posted Friday after I clean the bird crap and pollen off of the car. I keep seeing plastic dipping? How much is that usually for the rims


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What I'm saying is you can't tune on top of a vtuner tune or a trifecta tune they both lock the tune from outsiders. So who ever is "messing" with your car will need to use its own tuning from start to finish and you won't Be able to switch between tunes since you will no longer.


----------

